# woodworking video



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey! 
I made a new woodworking video, please watch it at say what you think.
I would very much appreciate your opinion even if it might be not so positive 

My goal is to make videos which will entertain but also would give inspiration and ideas and sometimes start discussions. 

Video is here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dvQvySpE1o/

Hope to hear from you guys!

Anna-Liisa from TOOLS TOGETHER




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I will let some other more adventuresome soles check the link first.

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I would like to think that your first post would be an introduction and not a link to your video. I'm not a fan of clicking on any link on any forum. My suggestion would be to add your video via the "insert link" tab in the menu bar of the post.
Good luck.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

This is a comment about clicking on links. *Verify them first without opening them.* Here are the steps:

* Copy the link text (you know, Copy/Paste!) *WITHOUT OPENING THE LINK!!
** Go to the VirusTotal website, which is owned by Google:
https://www.virustotal.com/

* Click on the URL tab. 
* Paste your suspicious link in the text box where it says "Search or scan a URL" and press the Return key. 
* Wait for the analysis to complete. If someone has recently scanned the website, then the results may be instantaneous. (You can request a "re-analyze" by clicking on the three dots in the blue circle in the upper right.)
* If the report says "No engines detected this URL", then feel free to click on the link.

You can also use VirusTotal to scan files, such as email attachments. Just remember that you are providing a copy of the file to Google, which saves everything forever.


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

reppo.annaliisa said:


> Hey!
> I made a new woodworking video, please watch it at say what you think....I would very much appreciate your opinion even if it might be not so positive ...My goal is to make videos which will entertain but also would give inspiration and ideas and sometimes start discussions...Hope to hear from you guys!


Hello Anna-Liisa,

I will start with welcome...and...be careful what you ask for...:surprise2: :wink2:

I don't open links without checking them first!!! (thank you Tool Agnostic for sharing that link with everyone.) 

What I think is more questions I would place before one of my own students if they wanted to do a series of videos on woodworking:

Everyone is making videos now...Too many videos...and...too many are being made by folks without enough "real world"..."hands on"...experience to actually be making them. I'm not certain that is you, but why are you going to make a video?

Are you just showing how to make some things out of wood? 

Is your intent to actually promote and show "good practice" in woodworking? 

Is it really different than 100 different videos out there doing the same thing?

If you want it to be different, when, what, where and how will you do that?

Is it really of value to the craft of woodworking, or whatever a video you make is about?

Your location is Germany...??...Why isn't there more about you, your work, and what you have done or what you are trying to convey?

Are you selling "skill sets" ....or... "product"....or..."a design format?"

If any of these...what makes them unique and special compared to the overload of information and product currently being made in the world today?

Answer those quesitons and we are on the path of learning something about each other, and what your actual goals might be...Which is awesome!!:grin:

Regards,

j


----------



## Woodknack (May 12, 2017)

It's a link to youtube and safe to click.

The style of video and music doesn't appeal to me, especially the first 20 seconds. I like the design of the soap holder and how it elevates the soap. It would be interesting to know how it holds up over time. Good luck with your channel.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have referred to this type of post as stealth spam*



Kenbo said:


> I would like to think that your first post would be an introduction and not a link to your video. I'm not a fan of clicking on any link on any forum. My suggestion would be to add your video via the "insert link" tab in the menu bar of the post.
> Good luck.



It all appears harmless at first, but it's really a way to get You Tube hits and "likes" which will result in monetary renumeration. A first post with a link is almost always edited by the Mods to remove the link. A conversation, an introduction, a post with a question always sits better with me. We also know that there are plenty of "one time' posters who, after their question is answered.... they're gone. That's fine. :smile2:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Your camera action and overall video came out very well. The detail was good. 
To be critical, I thought the video was much better than the project. 
Maybe a good project for vacation Bible school.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been wanting to say this for a while now and judging by the other comments in this thread now is the time. I'm not really a rude person but I'll state that this is one of the most annoying things someone can do on this forum in my opinion. People join all the time and that's fine, I have no problem if someone joins just to ask one question and then never appears again. It's when someone pops up and doesn't contribute to the forum at all, instead they just spam links to their you tube channel and constantly ask you to subscribe. Plenty of people on here have channels on you tube and I have no problem with that (Heck I have one) as those people are active members who are well known and do there best to help others on here. Those members don't constantly ask you to subscribe and simply link there channel in their signature or on occasion post a video or two. But when people just try to use this forum to get "Likes" and "Subscribers" that pisses me off. So as a final rude thing please just put a link to channel as your signature or what have you and actively engage in this community. I really don't like being rude as I really like this place and don't want to piss anybody off but I have been wanting to state my opinion for quite a while now, hate me if you will.


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Jay C. White Cloud said:


> Hello Anna-Liisa,
> 
> I will start with welcome...and...be careful what you ask for...:surprise2: :wink2:
> 
> ...


Hi Jay C

First let me thank you for watching and commenting my rather unreliable post. I have read all the comments and I have to agree with most of them. It was my irresponsible way of seeking advice. 

We have been posting consistently videos for four weeks. We live in Germany since October 2016 and have been thinking about starting a YouTube channel since that time. Before we both lived in Estonia (in Eastern Europe, very small country, only 1,3 mil inhabitants, there are only 1 mil people speaking Estonian language) where I worked as a writing journalist and my partner Hannes worked as a Carpenter making doors and windows. When we met (2016 May) we were talking about our careers and he told me that he has made doors and windows for too long and don`t find much interest in woodworking. But I was super excited about his skill set. Suddenly I had in my home all the furniture I had ever dreamed about and I found it amazing than a man can do with his hands something so beautiful and practical.
Now I tell about myself. I have been working as a journalist as long he has been woodworking, about an decade (I`m 32, he is 28) and felt that writing articles for paycheck is really not my thing any more. My partner encouraged me to start drawing and creative again. 
We have been planning our YouTube channel since we moved to Germany. Last year we found a place for workshop and started woodworking but not filming. Step by step we have saved money and bought all the tools and filming equipment while having the day jobs. We learned about YouTube`ing (from YouTube), watched many channels, I also wrote an business plan to get funding for tools (which was a success) and we were preparing for the launch of our YouTube channel. We thought about our mission, vision, goals - everything. We argued and we even had creative fights. We thought we would never launch our channel, because we were not ready. Not good equipment, no skills for video making, no money for good quality material and so on. And then we saw a YouTube creator video who gave us advice: just start making videos. It was by the end of last year. We decided to give us one month (the time the lighting set arrived what we ordered from Ebay and some other things for filming) and to start in February 2018 with the shoots. We bought oak from the local construction supplies store and brainstormed for the first projects. We decided we make first rather easy projects so we could concentrate on learning to film and find the good working routine. If you watch our first video and compare it with the last one, you see we have learned a lot. So this is the reason for the Bible School holiday kind of project. I promise we will make some more interesting projects soon. 

Very good critique about blank YouTube info section. I tried to add info but YouTube didn`t let me to save it. I try to fix it today. We also have a web page where we post weekly, Instagram where we post daily, Facebook (2-3 times a week), plus my personal Facebook (daily posting and spamming my friends with woodworking). All the links are under my video. 
Our realistic goal for the first video were 50 views and it got 140 (!!!). According to YouTube Analytics there were 4 (!!!) views from YouTube search. So we quickly understood we have to do a lot to get noticed. Posting to the forums is one of the opportunities to get noticed. 

Now we have average 200 viewers we have got a lots of feedback, some of them positive, some of them negative. We read every comment carefully and take the best of it to learn. We have to find our video making style and stick to it. My idea is that will come by the time in cooperation with the fans and haters (we got our first "dislike" today!). I want that our story telling style would be this what makes us different from all the hundreds of YouTube woodworkers. Our goal is to inspire other people (and couples) to woodwork and be creative together (therefore our name - TOOLS TOGETHER). 

Thank you once again for your constructive comment. I make myself a cup of coffee (it`s 6 AM here in Dresden) and will answer the next comments.

Anna-Liisa


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Tool Agnostic said:


> This is a comment about clicking on links. *Verify them first without opening them.* Here are the steps:
> 
> * Copy the link text (you know, Copy/Paste!) *WITHOUT OPENING THE LINK!!
> ** Go to the VirusTotal website, which is owned by Google:
> ...


Hi Tool Agnostic

Thank you very much for this post! Next time I will be wiser and post my link as described above.

Have a nice day!

Anna-Liisa


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Jay C. White Cloud said:


> Hello Anna-Liisa,
> 
> I will start with welcome...and...be careful what you ask for...:surprise2: :wink2:
> 
> ...



Hi Jay C

First let me thank you for watching and commenting my rather unreliable post. I have read all the comments and I have to agree with most of them. It was my irresponsible way of seeking advice. 

We have been posting consistently videos for four weeks. We live in Germany since October 2016 and have been thinking about starting a YouTube channel since that time. Before we both lived in Estonia (in Eastern Europe, very small country, only 1,3 mil inhabitants, there are only 1 mil people speaking Estonian language) where I worked as a writing journalist and my partner Hannes worked as a Carpenter making doors and windows. When we met (2016 May) we were talking about our careers and he told me that he has made doors and windows for too long and don`t find much interest in woodworking. But I was super excited about his skill set. Suddenly I had in my home all the furniture I had ever dreamed about and I found it amazing than a man can do with his hands something so beautiful and practical.
Now I tell about myself. I have been working as a journalist as long he has been woodworking, about an decade (I`m 32, he is 28) and felt that writing articles for paycheck is really not my thing any more. My partner encouraged me to start drawing and creative again. 
We have been planning our YouTube channel since we moved to Germany. Last year we found a place for workshop and started woodworking but not filming. Step by step we have saved money and bought all the tools and filming equipment while having the day jobs. We learned about YouTube`ing (from YouTube), watched many channels, I also wrote an business plan to get funding for tools (which was a success) and we were preparing for the launch of our YouTube channel. We thought about our mission, vision, goals - everything. We argued and we even had creative fights. We thought we would never launch our channel, because we were not ready. Not good equipment, no skills for video making, no money for good quality material and so on. And then we saw a YouTube creator video who gave us advice: just start making videos. It was by the end of last year. We decided to give us one month (the time the lighting set arrived what we ordered from Ebay and some other things for filming) and to start in February 2018 with the shoots. We bought oak from the local construction supplies store and brainstormed for the first projects. We decided we make first rather easy projects so we could concentrate on learning to film and find the good working routine. If you watch our first video and compare it with the last one, you see we have learned a lot. So this is the reason for the Bible School holiday kind of project. I promise we will make some more interesting projects soon. 

Very good critique about blank YouTube info section. I tried to add info but YouTube didn`t let me to save it. I try to fix it today. We also have a web page where we post weekly, Instagram where we post daily, Facebook (2-3 times a week), plus my personal Facebook (daily posting and spamming my friends with woodworking). All the links are under my video. 
Our realistic goal for the first video were 50 views and it got 140 (!!!). According to YouTube Analytics there were 4 (!!!) views from YouTube search. So we quickly understood we have to do a lot to get noticed. Posting to the forums is one of the opportunities to get noticed. 

Now we have average 200 viewers we have got a lots of feedback, some of them positive, some of them negative. We read every comment carefully and take the best of it to learn. We have to find our video making style and stick to it. My idea is that will come by the time in cooperation with the fans and haters (we got our first "dislike" today!). I want that our story telling style would be this what makes us different from all the hundreds of YouTube woodworkers. Our goal is to inspire other people (and couples) to woodwork and be creative together (therefore our name - TOOLS TOGETHER). 

Thank you once again for your constructive comment. 

Anna-Liisa


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you Toolman50! I am flattered! I have still have so much to learn (it is my fourth video) and I do my best to improve myself.
The projects will be eventually more interesting too, I promise 

Anna-Liisa


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> It all appears harmless at first, but it's really a way to get You Tube hits and "likes" which will result in monetary renumeration. A first post with a link is almost always edited by the Mods to remove the link. A conversation, an introduction, a post with a question always sits better with me. We also know that there are plenty of "one time' posters who, after their question is answered.... they're gone. That's fine. :smile2:


Hi Kenbo

Thank you for the comment. 
I agree that my intention is to get some attention which will eventually bring views, subscribers and likes. Which will eventually bring viewers who really want to see our videos. Viewers who stay because we deliver value for them. Value in our case might be learning a new skill, being entertained and getting inspiration and motivation to be creative and make something with your brain and hands. Like you woodworkers do.
Actually we already have earned some money, about 1,05 dollars  which is great but monetary renumeration is not the most important and definitely not our main goal. 

Cheers,
Anna-Liisa


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> I've been wanting to say this for a while now and judging by the other comments in this thread now is the time. I'm not really a rude person but I'll state that this is one of the most annoying things someone can do on this forum in my opinion. People join all the time and that's fine, I have no problem if someone joins just to ask one question and then never appears again. It's when someone pops up and doesn't contribute to the forum at all, instead they just spam links to their you tube channel and constantly ask you to subscribe. Plenty of people on here have channels on you tube and I have no problem with that (Heck I have one) as those people are active members who are well known and do there best to help others on here. Those members don't constantly ask you to subscribe and simply link there channel in their signature or on occasion post a video or two. But when people just try to use this forum to get "Likes" and "Subscribers" that pisses me off. So as a final rude thing please just put a link to channel as your signature or what have you and actively engage in this community. I really don't like being rude as I really like this place and don't want to piss anybody off but I have been wanting to state my opinion for quite a while now, hate me if you will.


Hello WeebyWoodWorker

First I want to say I don`t hate you. I totally understand your frustration. I would love to see your YouTube channel and probably I could learn from you. Which is in my opinion one reason to visit and post to the forums.
At least I didn`t get any likes instead I got one "dislike" 

Cheers
Anna-Liisa


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> I would like to think that your first post would be an introduction and not a link to your video. I'm not a fan of clicking on any link on any forum. My suggestion would be to add your video via the "insert link" tab in the menu bar of the post.
> Good luck.


Hi Kenbo

Thank you for the advice and good words. I appreciate it.

Anna-Liisa


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

reppo.annaliisa said:


> Hi Jay C
> 
> First let me thank you for watching and commenting...


Hi Annaliisa,

You are most welcome, and thanks for such a thorough response. I don't think your post was irresponsible, just perhaps not arranged in such a good format to start. Now that we all have more info, that will help even more in providing good feedback...

One large plus is your ability to speak more than one language and communicate accross the glob culturally. Many can't do this effectively.

Getting a "mission statement," goals, visions and related pulled together is really important to coming accross professionally!

I'm not sure I can agree with the advice..."just start making videos"...Youtube is getting swamped because of this and a lot of content is just ridiculous and not worth being up...As such, it is distracting and makes folks more and more weary of what is on there. I know the founder of Vimeo indirectly and Vimeo is much more selective...and for this reason becoming a more trustworthy platform...or as much as anything can be on the web...

I will follow along to see how things go.

I will provide the following link to a friend and student that has put together an awesome package of videos and also teaches...His site and offering (in my experience) is what folks are really looking for, or things like it, but there are other styles out there too that are being successful. His is but one good example to emulate...

Mr. Chickadee

Good luck and I will follow along...

j


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Woodknack said:


> It's a link to youtube and safe to click.
> 
> The style of video and music doesn't appeal to me, especially the first 20 seconds. I like the design of the soap holder and how it elevates the soap. It would be interesting to know how it holds up over time. Good luck with your channel.


Hi Woodknack

Thanks for your honest opinion.
First soap dish that we made we didn`t polish it with water resistant polisher so it did not last too long (about few days). This one in the video we polished with water resistant polisher. We will see how long it will last.

Cheers,
Anna-Liisa


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Jay C. White Cloud said:


> Hi Annaliisa,
> 
> You are most welcome, and thanks for such a thorough response. I don't think your post was irresponsible, just perhaps not arranged in such a good format to start. Now that we all have more info, that will help even more in providing good feedback...
> 
> ...


:vs_coffee:
:smile2:

Hey

We watched the video, thanks for the link and good words. The video you shared is beautifully made, storytelling technique is kind of we would like to use (show things instead of describing them, little or without talk) and I like the small details (the cat, sliding the hand over the wood etc). Although for us is the woodworking style slightly too conservative, we are into exploring new techniques and machines  But I also believe one has to know the traditions before you start to explore new ones. 

If you don`t mind I will share a channel link with you I follow and kind a look up to. 





I hope it`s ok if we post again. We upload every Saturday a new video because consistency is very important for the YouTube algorithm. Actually I believe consistency is in general life very important, not only in YouTube 

I didn`t expect so quick answer, it has been a lovely morning coffee chat with you.

Cheers,
Anna-Liisa


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

William Andle said:


> it's a great work. i also checked a interesting video for woodwork, you can check and find some interesting thing.
> 
> STYLECNC 1325 CNC router machine for cutting MDF - YouTube
> 
> William



Hi William!

Thanks for watching and sending the link. We have CNC too and we can`t wait to do something beautiful with that. 

Cheers,
Anna-Liisa


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

reppo.annaliisa said:


> :vs_coffee:
> ...we would like to use (show things instead of describing them, little or without talk) and I like the small details (the cat, sliding the hand over the wood etc). Although for us is the woodworking style slightly too conservative, we are into exploring new techniques and machines  But I also believe one has to know the traditions before you start to explore new ones...If you don`t mind I will share a channel link with you I follow and kind a look up to...LauraÂ´s Mini Tabletop Workbench - YouTube..I hope it`s ok if we post again. We upload every Saturday a new video because consistency is very important for the YouTube algorithm. Actually I believe consistency is in general life very important, not only in YouTube ...I didn`t expect so quick answer, it has been a lovely morning coffee chat with you...Cheers, Anna-Liisa



Hello Anna-Liisa,

I'm glad you enjoyed the video link I shared. He is a talented person for sure.

On that note, if I may suggest, really go over your video for content accuracy!!

There is a big difference between "style" and actual "good practice" in craft. In this case woodworking. I would not recommend the methods and approaches at all shown in the video you just shared. It is a good example...once again...of "too much"...in the way of people just "brain dumping" their videos out on You-tube. From a technical stand point he has some expensive tools, he has some wood, and he went through the motions of building (???) something that was just about pointless to build, and with a some pretty dead end methods.

1. If you don't know the wood you are working with...You shouldn't be using it. That is basic common sense. Now folk think it's o.k. to mix and match grain and species with out any real regard for anything...At least that is the impression the video leaves me with.

2. He employed expansion and contraction joinery modalities, for what purpose??? It sure doesn't seem like he knew why and just did it because he either saw someone else do it or thinks the joinery looks cool. All the effort to make it then put in together incorrectly!! Expansion joinery is meant for the wood to be able to move over time...not be screwed, glued and frozen in place.

So, on that note, I could not even give it a grade for woodworking, as it fails completely and could only give it a score on video content...Which is barely average at best...C-...maybe??

Well that's my 2¢ on it all anyway...:| I will check out your next installment on Saturday...:grin:

Regards,

j


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

reppo.annaliisa said:


> Hi Tool Agnostic
> 
> Thank you very much for this post! Next time I will be wiser and post my link as described above.
> 
> ...


Hi Anna-Lisa,

You're welcome.

My information is not very useful to people who post links like you, and there is not much that you can do with it as a person who creates content on the web. 

VirusTotal is a tool for everyone else. They want to click on a link, but they do not know whether to trust it or not. That includes the YouTube links that you post. People may want to click on your links, but they don't know whether to trust you or your links. 

The VirusTotal website lets people verify links and files. VirusTotal does not give you an absolute guarantee that your computer won't be infected if you click on a link or open a file, but it greatly improves your chances of keeping your computer clean from malware and infections.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Regarding Anna-Lisa's video: I watched it, and was impressed with the video production quality. Making quality videos is where Anna-Lisa shines. They have style and tell the story well.

I wish I could say the same about the woodworking content in Anna-Lisa's video. To be fair and honest, it is a very basic project. The future portends similar basic projects. As others have pointed out, the internet is saturated with these basic project videos. Anna-Lisa needs to focus on finding a woodworking niche that is distinct, unique, and helpful. With no malice or insult intended: Right now, all I see is "Me too." 

I welcome Anna-Lisa's efforts and wish her well. She wants to produce woodworking videos, and Woodworking Talk is the right venue to announce that, regardless of motive. She has a lot of work ahead of her if she wants to succeed and earn some money as a YouTube video producer. Others have pointed out how many similar videos are already on the internet, and Anna-Lisa's videos must compete with them for viewers.

I hope Anna-Lisa's videos evolve into something unique and special on the internet. In my opinion, they have great production values, but the content needs to change in order to find the right audience.


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Regarding Anna-Lisa's video: I watched it, and was impressed with the video production quality. Making quality videos is where Anna-Lisa shines. They have style and tell the story well.
> 
> I wish I could say the same about the woodworking content in Anna-Lisa's video. To be fair and honest, it is a very basic project. The future portends similar basic projects. As others have pointed out, the internet is saturated with these basic project videos. Anna-Lisa needs to focus on finding a woodworking niche that is distinct, unique, and helpful. With no malice or insult intended: Right now, all I see is "Me too."
> 
> ...



Thanks for this constructive message. I have to admit I agree with you. These are our first four projects, the content is indeed rather simple. We have very tight budget, so this is the reason we decided to take small and simple projects as a start. To get used to filming and working as a production team. So far we have filmed 10 videos and published four videos and the next video we are editing has finally the quality of filming we are expecting. We are learning every day! The next project we have is still very simple but a video after that has some interesting problems we solved for us, hopefully someone will find it also valuable. 
I also believe that the forums like this one here, are a good place to collect valuable info and opinions. 

I have started a very difficult journey and I am very thankful for every competent comment.
With that all being said I hope you guys (I assume you are all guys, correct me if I`m wrong, please) will not mind if I`ll post here more videos. So those who want to take a part of our evaluation process can do it.


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Jay C. White Cloud said:


> Hello Anna-Liisa,
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed the video link I shared. He is a talented person for sure.
> 
> ...


Hey!

Thank you for this critique! I will let Hannes read it. 
Actually it`s a she, Laura Kampf, I think you were talking about her video. 
I like Lauras style, she is very inspiring woodworker but she`s also quite young, she can still learn about wood 
Her goal is probably to entertain and inspire and entertain which she manages to do very well. I definitely wouldn`t want to copy her but find our own way. 

Anna-Liisa


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey!

This is our new video I just uploaded. 
I hope you will find time to watch it and don`t hesitate to say what you think. I can take it 

cheers
Anna-Liisa


----------



## MLP (Nov 25, 2010)

Definitely some talented video techniques.
Enjoyed it!

MLP


----------



## reppo.annaliisa (Mar 19, 2018)

New woodworking video uploaded:


----------

